# Just an FYI for anyone who knows someone who drives a TT...



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

http://jalopnik.com/why-the-audi-tt-is-the-next-great-future-classic-511987797


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

i have a 3.2 bumper now i'm thinking whether i should install it or keep it stock. although i will have to lower it.


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

Haha my friend txt me this 10 mins ago, I came here and is the first thing I see


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

"Is owning one of the best looking cars of the 1990s worth a few mechanical hassles? I say yes." 

:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

One of my favorite quotes of the mk2: 

"The first TT was replaced in 2006 with a larger car that, while attractive and commendable for giving us the insane five-banger Audi TT-RS, *simply doesn't have the classic good looks *of its predecessor. I actually think *that car now looks more dated than the first one*." 

Those poor bastards. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> One of my favorite quotes of the mk2:
> 
> "The first TT was replaced in 2006 with a larger car that, while attractive and commendable for giving us the insane five-banger Audi TT-RS, *simply doesn't have the classic good looks *of its predecessor. I actually think *that car now looks more dated than the first one*."
> 
> Those poor bastards. :laugh::laugh:


 Lol, yeah that was great. I think the ultimate build would be the 2.5 motor from the TTRS in an MKI TT. That would be ridiculous. Tons of power and you get to keep the epic look of the original:beer: 

Looks like I've got new car porn in my head for the spank bank :laugh:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice write up...cool to see how people's opinions differ so much. 

I'm happy to have my car...i'd take it over a mkII any day. 

And people always complement my car and dont believe it's 12 years old. 

Hell it made it to Sowo and back (2000miles) ok while much newer cars broke down on the way.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You all act like we didnt already predict this


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> You all act like we didnt already predict this


 Just nice to hear it. Good confirmation of what most of us believe.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Good write-up, read that the other morning, I'm starting to think mk1 prices have bottomed out :laugh:


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

It's weird, maintaining this car (or any older VW/audi) isn't cheap, luckily I have the means to support it, but the thought has never crossed my mind to get rid of it. (Hopefully nothing serious happens to it *knocks on wood*) But for me, I still like the styling and the interior of our cars(I do love the new audi interiors though and those sick LED headlamps). Since it's basically paid off now though, I figure why not keep it for the long haul and just save/invest the money I would've put towards buying a newer car. I live a block from work now so I really don't drive and should I upgrade down the line, as long as the TT is decent shape and I have the space, I'll probably just keep it, having it as AWD makes it useful for Winter.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Good write-up, read that the other morning, I'm starting to think mk1 prices have bottomed out :laugh:


 I hope so. If they get any cheaper ill have to buy a second


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> Good write-up, read that the other morning, I'm starting to think mk1 prices have bottomed out :laugh:


 That is what it looks like. I expect them to sit around these current prices for another 1-3 years providing no mainstream magazine does any articles on "Buy it now before it gets hot". Then slow appreciation in price. Well maintained examples not modified to the "nth degree" will most likely fetch 10-20% more. 

If the right one comes across my path I will snag it up in a heart beat.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*utterly predictable*

er-ah...I knew this in 1995 when the prototype came out. 

I shall keep mine beautiful, stock and VERY low miles....


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

sciroccohal said:


> er-ah...I knew this in 1995 when the prototype came out.
> 
> I shall keep mine beautiful, stock and VERY low miles....


 Its inevitable one day the TT will become a classic its simply the best mk4 platform car they produced. Having a very low mile example must be awesome.. Mine isn't too high only 107xxx very slowly increasing. I don't care much for what it will be worth in the future I'm going to continue to enjoy it/maintaining it. 


Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Lol, yeah that was great. I think the ultimate build would be the 2.5 motor from the TTRS in an MKI TT. That would be ridiculous. Tons of power and you get to keep the epic look of the original:beer:
> 
> Looks like I've got new car porn in my head for the spank bank :laugh:


 I'm on it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

12v VRT in a MK1 TT would be one hell of a package. 500awhp on mild boost > 2.5 5cyl any day


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Funny...I was just doing a little research about the TT's design on Saturday and the Jalopnik post was one of the first to pop up on a Google search. 

I've been on the fence about selling/keeping eventually, but this gives me hope for the future! As long as I got my hands on one for a relatively good trade, I think she's found her permanent home :beer: 


*looks like my E46 will be up on the auction block. Hahaha


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I never want to get rid of the TT. It's totally paid off now and really isn't worth anything to sell. I'm looking at it out the window right now and I still am in love.. 

p.s. don't tell Maxx this.. 



> It will be not be for someone who wants to autocross it, but for someone who appreciates aesthetics.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Neb said:


> I never want to get rid of the TT. It's totally paid off now and really isn't worth anything to sell. I'm looking at it out the window right now and I still am in love..
> 
> p.s. don't tell Maxx this..


 Couldn't have said it better :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'm on it.


 Im calling shananigans. Proof or your just talkin out your ass.. opcorn: :laugh:


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ive had wild ideas about selling too but how the hell can you replace it for the money? That article makes me more proud to own a rare car. I plan on keeping my 300,000 miler and buying a virgin after college


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

> Porshce Boxster vs. Audi TT
> 
> Handling: Advantage Boxster
> 
> ...


 Reality 

Handling: Advantage TT 

Reliability: Advantage TT 

Styling: Advantage TT 


LMAO off at all the idiots over at Jalopnik. So many comments show lack of any sort of prior research or experience prior to their idiotic posts. 180=same as 225 minus software upgrade :screwy: 

Personally I will keep mine for cleaning up the local tracks of "Much better handling/faster cars" Caugh ***M-cars/P-Cars***


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

l88m22vette said:


> Good write-up, read that the other morning, I'm starting to think mk1 prices have bottomed out :laugh:


 my dad's friend thought he got a deal on a $4,300 2001 fwd coupe. it's been almost a year and it's one issue after another. he won't give up and is saving up to get it fixed by a local audi dealer. lol they quoted him $1,200 for the cluster alone.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

nilreb said:


> my dad's friend however thought he got a deal on a $4,300 2001 fwd coupe. it's been almost a year and it's one issue after another. he won't give up and is saving up to get it fixed by a local audi dealer. lol they quoted him $1,200 for the cluster alone.


 :sly: 

http://www.modulemaster.com/en/index.php or http://www.bba-reman.com/us/ Will cost around $325 for a cluster rebuild. 

The TT is pretty inexpensive to fix if you can turn a wrench or learn how to.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

agreed when I hear people say that these cars are expensive to maintaine I just look at them and say really??


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> agreed when I hear people say that these cars are expensive to maintaine I just look at them and say really??


 Those are the people who think routine preventative maintenance only includes changing the oil and putting gas in the car. :laugh:


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

Not to mention I LOVE the interior


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v master said:


> Those are the people who think routine preventative maintenance only includes changing the oil and putting gas in the car. :laugh:


 Yup. Or think slipped cylinder sleeves/intermediate shaft bearings exploding or cracked cylinder heads are no big deals (Boxter and 911 issues $XX,XXX) 

Guessing by most of the posts, I believe that most of the people on there own Toyota's or Honda's or refuse to own any car that is out of warranty!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I just read some of the comments. "It has no soul!" What? :sly: "The interior is boring." :sly: "I almost bought one but read a review of an owner who broke six tie rods. Typical VW/Audi garbage." What? :sly: "It'll never be a classic because of late 90's electronics." Maybe. :laugh: People can't remove bias or be objective when critiquing something they've never owned. :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Who cares about the comments from the peanut gallery? 20 years from now, when someone sees a TT, they'll still likely say, "I always wanted one of those". I hear it all the time now.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Oh I know, it's just amusing to observe idiotic behavior. :laugh:


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

You can't beat the classic design in and out, turbo, AWD, and 6 speed stock. ( My 2002 ) 
Once they're payed off the upgrades in performance mods are everywhere. Turbo a new 2.5 or build a stroker 2.0 = :heart: IMO


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Audiguy84 said:


> agreed when I hear people say that these cars are expensive to maintaine I just look at them and say really??


 Well I have to agree and disagree on this one. PARTS are expensive, even used and there are some common, expensive issues most of the TTs have. Cluster, steering rack, weak clutch etc. 

But overall it's a very reliable car when well maintained.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

At first I regretted buying an ALMS because the urge to mod it was held back in attempt to not change what makes it special in the first place. As the years go on, i'm glad I bought it and every year there are fewer and fewer ALMS left. I will have my TT for many years to come. 

It's sad though the more I seem to let it sit to preserve it, the more it gets mad at me and starts to break. This past winter was the first time I've not driven it and come spring I've never had more sensors fail on me. lol O2, both wheel speed, coolant temp and MAF is starting to go.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

On my ALMS, I did a maintenance overhaul and I'm not particularly worried about the ability to return it back to stock. I have all the parts. Basic bolt ons and OEM+ upgrades aren't particularly damaging to the value either.


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

I :heart: my TT. 
Always have, always will.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

if you can find me a glove compartment cover for $15 let me know. i've waited a year to find a 3.2 bumper cover.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

nilreb said:


> if you can find me a glove compartment cover for $15 let me know. i've waited a year to find a 3.2 bumper cover.


I don't think VW mk1 to mk4 glove boxes go for $15... :screwy:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> I don't think VW mk1 to mk4 glove boxes go for $15... :screwy:


Junk yard got a mk4 one for 10bucks 


Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

well.. some folks are saying parts for this car is cheap. from my experience, the cheap plastic parts aren't cheap.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL those folks lie. Parts for this car are NOT cheap. Especially interior plastics. There just isn't the used stock available like VW's.


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

SteveCJr said:


> It's sad though the more I seem to let it sit to preserve it, the more it gets mad at me and starts to break. This past winter was the first time I've not driven it and come spring I've never had more sensors fail on me. lol O2, both wheel speed, coolant temp and MAF is starting to go.


I really have the perfect situation for my car. I have put 20,000 miles on it over the 3.5 years I have owned it but since I moved I now drive the car 10 miles per day total and we use the wife's Accord as the miles eater. So it gets used everyday but not many miles.

I recently bought an old pickup truck, for stuff I need for our house but got an extended cab in case our family grows. I thought about selling the TT and getting a newer truck but I just cant do it because the car is worth so much more than I can sell it for. I also remember my first car, an 88 Trans Am GTA in mint condition with 70,000 miles, that I bought for $3,000 and sold for less when thirdgen f-bodies were everywhere. 10 years later that car, even with 100,000+ miles could fetch me $8-10k in the condition that it was in.


----------

